# Buffering problems with Hulu?



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

A winter storm messed up some of my DVR recordings the other night, so I watched the shows on Hulu starting the following night. Of 4 shows I watched over 2 nights on my Roku 3, only one played without re-buffering. The other 3 shows buffered repeatedly while I was watching. Is this common with Hulu?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I haven't run into a lot of buffering problems on any streaming service with my hardwired Roku 3, but on occasion it has happened, not only with Hulu. I had more problems with my Roku Stick using wifi. I suppose it is one of those "it depends" situations.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

I seldom see buffering with Netflix or Amazon, so I was kind of surprised at the repeated buffering breaks with Hulu. If this is a chronic problem, I'll have to re-evaluate the service. When it's working properly it's night-and-day better than DirecTV's on-demand service. DirecTV always has problems with missing and out-of-order episodes of shows, and it sometimes takes them a long time to make the programs available. It probably would have taken at least a week for the missing episodes to show up on DirecTV.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

phrelin said:


> I haven't run into a lot of buffering problems on any streaming service with my hardwired Roku 3, but on occasion it has happened, not only with Hulu. I had more problems with my Roku Stick using wifi. I suppose it is one of those "it depends" situations.


I've got a really weird thing going on with all 3 of my FTV boxes. When I use them wirelessly in a place where my laptop gets ~ 90 down, they buffer occasionally. I've had all 3 of them in that one spot and they all do the same thing.

Rich


----------

